# Having trouble finding lighting...



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

I was recently advised to replace my lighting to help with the general wellbeing of my pets and for the benefit of new plant life, but I'm having a hard time. I was advised to get at least a 25watt bulb, but all I can find are 15watt bulbs (with the exception of UV lights, which I definitely don't want).

Will I need to get a whole new fixture?

It's your standard rectangular 10g tank, with the same hood/fixture that came with the tank (All Glass Aquarium). I measured 17" for the bulb, but I think it is actually an 18". Anyone who can advise me will become my savior.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

You will either need a new hood or a retrofit kit most likely.


----------



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok I found some for my aquarium locally... but should I get florescent or incandescent?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

florescent


----------



## catluv74 (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm looking for the same type of thing for my 29 G tank. I have swordtail and bala shark who will supposedly jump, and many of the lights I've seen aren't compatible with the hood I currently have. They seem to be propped up off the tank. 

What about the moon lights? Are they a good idea?


----------

